
My 1 year review of Laravel Vapor - JackWritesCode
https://usefathom.com/blog/vapor-one-year
======
nickthemagicman
Laravel vapor looked cool. Does anyone know if it implements auth?

~~~
JackWritesCode
Auth for what? It's Laravel so we use the built in auth.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Maybe I'm not understanding how it works.

For some reason,.thinking it was re-architected For AWS using Cognito and API
gateway.

But it seems like it's running Laravel directly in Lambda per request?

